# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  الامن العام : لا شبهة جنائية بوفاة الشرطي أحمد

## الحصن نيوز

كشفت مديرية الأمن العام عن تفاصيل التحقيق  الذي تم في قضية وفاة أحد أفراد الشرطة من مرتب إدارة أمن ومراكز الإصلاح  والتأهيل والذي توفي في شهر أيلول من العام الماضي أثناء تواجده في مركز  عمله بمركز إصلاح وتأهيل البلقاء.وحسب ما ذكر بيان أصدره المكتب الإعلامي في  مديرية الأمن العام أنه وبتاريخ 3/9/2010 أسعف الشرطي أحمد عماد أحمد إلى  مستشفى الحسين في مدينة السلط إثر إصابته بعيار ناري واحتصل على تقرير طبي  يشعر بإصابته بعيار ناري أعلى منطقة الصدر من الجهة اليمنى ووجود جرح مستمر  النزيف وعدم استقراره ووجود مخرج لعيار ناري في أعلى الظهر وحالته العامة  سيئة وتم تقديم العلاج الممكن له وجرى تحويله إلى مستشفى مدينة الحسين  الطبية نظرا لسوء حالته الصحية و أثناء عملية نقله تم إعادته إلى مستشفى  الحسين في السلط من أجل إجراء عملية إنعاش وليس بسبب وجود ازدحام مروري على  الطريق وكان قرار عودته إلى المستشفى حسب رأي الطبيب المرافق له ,إلا أنه  لم يتم السيطرة على الجرح النازف وما لبث أن فارق الحياة وفق ما ورد في  التقرير الطبي الذي أحال الجثة للمركز الوطني للطب الشرعي لبيان سبب  الوفاة.
وجاء في البيان 



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

